# Tastatur schreibt von alleine.



## Broxhar (24. Januar 2015)

Guten Tag liebe Commuity,

ich hab seit einigen Tagen das Problem das meine Tastatur siche selbständig macht, es ist immer rein zufällig wenn sie von alleine "schreibt" es wird immer das gleiche geschrieben und dann Enter gedrückt.

Ein Virus schliese ich aus da ich mein Pc neu aufgesetzt habe, Avast hat auch einmal mein PC beim neustart geprüft und nichts finden können und Avira hat auch nichts finden können.

Leider hab ich keine andere Tastatur um zu testen ob es an der Tastatur liegt.

Lg Broxhar


----------



## XyZaaH (24. Januar 2015)

Hardware?


----------



## Broxhar (24. Januar 2015)

Tastatur: Roccat ISKU 
Mainboard: ASUS P8P67
Grafikkarte: GTX 770
Prozessor: i7 2600
OS: Windows 8.1 Pro


----------



## keinnick (24. Januar 2015)

Kann es vielleicht sein, dass versehentlich irgendein Makro aufgezeichnet wurde und nun ausgelöst wird? Vielleicht löschst Du mal alle Makros bzw. kannst die vorhandenen irgendwo in der Software einsehen? Ich kenne mich mit der Tastatur und der Software nicht aus. Ist nur eine Idee.


----------



## Kerkilabro (24. Januar 2015)

Vielleicht trollt dich einer per Remotefunktion. Oder, wie bereits erwähnt, ein Makro was dauerhaft läuft.


----------



## Broxhar (24. Januar 2015)

Okay ich hab eben den Treiber bzw. das Programm runtergeladen wo mit ich die Makros meiner Tasatur ändern kann aber dort ist kein Makro wo der Text drinne steht was immer geschrieben wird, und wenn ich das Profiel 1 eistelle werde geht die Tasatur alle Profiele durch bis sie beim letzten angekomme ist also bei dem 5ten Prfiel.
Ich kann mir auch nicht erklären wie einer auf meinen Pc zugreifen soll da ich kein Programm auf meinem Pc habe wo mit sowas möglich ist, ich hab ja auch gestern mein Pc neu aufgesetzt deswegen und es ist immer noch.


----------



## Grestorn (24. Januar 2015)

Einen manipulierten USB Stick angeschlossen? Auf diese Art können Rechner gezielt infiziert werden.

Was genau wird denn geschrieben?


----------



## Broxhar (24. Januar 2015)

Es wird mein Passwort geschrieben mit 3 fehlern drinne


----------



## Tech (24. Januar 2015)

Ähm, schon mal an Maleware gedacht? Das liegt doch auf der Hand, oder? Besorge dir mal eine bootbare Antivirendisk.


----------



## Broxhar (24. Januar 2015)

Mit Avast kann man prüfen was beim booten alles prüfen lassen und da wurde nichts gefunden.


----------



## S754 (24. Januar 2015)

Besorg dir eine andere Tastatur zum testen. Das ist momentan das sinnvollste.


----------



## Farbfieber (25. Januar 2015)

und wenn das nicht hilf, eben windows neu machen und fertig xD in der heutigen zeit doch keine grosse sache mehr.


----------



## taks (25. Januar 2015)

Broxhar schrieb:


> Ein Virus schliese ich aus da ich mein Pc neu aufgesetzt habe,





Farbfieber schrieb:


> und wenn das nicht hilf, eben windows neu machen und fertig xD in der heutigen zeit doch keine grosse sache mehr.



Den Beitrag lesen ist anscheinend schon eine grosse Sache


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (25. Januar 2015)

Benutzt du die Makro-Funktionen deiner Tastatur?

Teste die Datenträger (SSD, HDD, USB-Sticks) des Rechners ansonsten bitte mit einem externen Virenscanner von einem Nicht-Windows-System aus während Windows nicht gestartet ist, z.B. desinfect.

Wird der Rechner von mehreren Personen benutzt?
Hast du *alle *Datenträger des Rechners formatiert, bevor du Windows neu installiert hast?


----------



## Broxhar (26. Januar 2015)

Meines wissens nach geht keiner ohne zu Fragen an mein Pc.

Ich hab einfach Windows neu auf meiner SSD rauf insterliert und jetzt geht mein Win8 Keynicht mehr -.- (Hab den bei g2a.com gekauft kann sein das die den mehrmals verkauft haben)

Und seit dem ich den Treiber meiner Tastatur drauf habe wird nur von alleine das Profiel gewechselt und nicht mehr von alleine geschrieben. Ich weis nicht ob es auch daran liegen kann das mal Wasser über meine Tastatur gelaufen ist und sie ca. 1 1/2 Wochen nicht ging aber das ist auch schon länger her.


----------



## zero334 (26. Januar 2015)

Hast du es inzwischen schon mit einer anderen Tastatur versucht?
Kann natürlich auch sein, das es keine Malware ist, sondern ein Defekt bedingt durch das Wasser.

Versuche erstmal eine der zwei Möglichkeiten (Hardware Defekt und Malware) auszuschließen.


----------



## Farbfieber (27. Januar 2015)

taks schrieb:


> Den Beitrag lesen ist anscheinend schon eine grosse Sache



Wurde gelesen ^^ so hätte ich reagiert XD


----------

